# Knife and Cheff equipment store in Lisbon



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello guys.
Does anyone knows a good cutlery and chef's equipment store in Lisbon-Portugal (or near)?
I am visiting Portugal in september and I always look for good stores to visit, just to look for a good deal.

Best regards,
Daniel.


----------

